# Skids for Washed Out Ramps



## T Man (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a trailer with, or have pictures of a trailer with some sort of skids in front of the spring hardware that would allow a trailer to deal with washed out ramps? Twice I have backed down and gotten hung up on a washed up ramp because of my fender/spring mounting setup. Im tired of it and dont want it to happen again.

Something like this, just not so crude


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 23, 2014)

That's better looking than the ones I seen. The style I know of is just a triangle shaped piece of steel.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've never heard of, or even seen anything like this. But, compared to some of the stuff I've seen on trailers, I wouldn't call that 'crude', it actually looks well-made. =D> 

Not only does it deal with the issue of a washout at the foot of a ramp, but that piece also acts as an additional structural member on the trailer. Probably reduces a lot of the longitudinal flex.


----------



## overboard (Jan 23, 2014)

That looks good to me. Actually never saw a trailer with them on. 
At one time I launched at a ramp where something like that would have come in handy.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 23, 2014)

Ranchero50 put some on his trailer. 

Here's the thread and page:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8385&start=45


----------



## ccm (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe thier called axel savers. One of my dad's fishing buddies has them on his bass boat trailer. He can launch his boat in practically any ramp that will float the boat off. I don't know who carries them as I have been looking for a set too.


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Mar 9, 2014)

As some of the guys have said,I've never seen these on a trailer,but they look like they would work.Thankfully the lakes I fish,the ramps are all good.


----------



## ccm (Mar 19, 2014)

I remember how a clean looking set can be made. I was told this and have not tried it yet. Go to a junk yard and get a couple of leavs off of a set of leav springs from a 1 ton truck. The steel is super tough. Just bolt it to the axel and run it back to the trailer and bolt there. Just another Idea I've heard.


----------

